# Kaufempfehlung KHE oder WTP



## muhlow (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo ich bin 24 Jahre, 183cm groß und suche ein BMX für Street und Park

habe mir beim Händler das KHE EVO 0.4 399€ angeschaut und das Wethepeople Arcade 2015 349€

für welches würdet ihr euch entscheiden?
Der Händler war jetzt nicht genau auf BMX ausgelegt, hat mir aber gesagt das KHE wär die bessere wahl wegen dem Gewicht und anscheinend bessere Qualität und Marke.
Oder soll es vielleicht ein anderes Bike sein? Würde gerne die 400€ nicht überschreiten.
Bin beide mal gefahren war kein großer unterschied nur das mir das Design vom wethepeople mir besser gefällt 
Danke schon mal 

Gruß Tom


----------



## RISE (30. Juli 2015)

Da hat dir der Händler Quatsch erzählt. Und daneben auch nicht erwähnt, dass KHE pleite ist. Da könnte es also im Garantiefall u.U. zu Problemen und langen Wartezeiten kommen.
Würde aber auch eher zum Arcade greifen. Ist eine gute Basis und im Zweifelsfall kann man da drauf aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ex4mp1e (5. September 2015)

Würde bei Komplettbikes auch immer WeThePeople nem KHE vorziehen. 
WTP ham da echt ne super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, da kannste eigentlich nichts falsch machen ^^


----------

